# Strictly Family C.C & Millenium C.C Picnic ∙



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Hello Gente.... 
It almost that time to come and kick it at ELYSIAN PARK for the 8 YEAR ANNIVERSARY.... :yes:


<img src=\'http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/297/flyer2zf9.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HELLS YEAH DAM ITS ALMOST HERE TRUCHA TIME FLY'S HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 



we'll be there again :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

COOL PIC FORM LAST YEARS PICNIC....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 28 2008, 11:23 PM~9809768
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> we'll be there again  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Cool hope to see you there..... :yes:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 28 2008, 10:23 PM~9809768
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> we'll be there again  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE CHONCHIS :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jan 29 2008, 04:46 AM~9811031
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE CHONCHIS  :biggrin:
> *


i wass just helpin myself to some food :biggrin: and we'll see you there tun tun


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

SuspectS will be there :biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: ALTERED ONES WELL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala+Jan 29 2008, 09:06 AM~9812064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'LL SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jan 29 2008, 08:30 AM~9811854
> *i wass just helpin myself to some food :biggrin:  and we'll see you there tun tun
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Jan 29 2008, 10:06 AM~9812064
> *SuspectS will be there :biggrin:
> *


Cool..... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Jan 29 2008, 10:57 AM~9812415
> *:thumbsup: ALTERED ONES WELL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


See you there ALTERED ONES... :yes:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

WHO ELSE IS GOING TO BE THERE?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Big Ups to RICNDAREGAL for the flyer it looks good....


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 30 2008, 11:23 PM~9828942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

mark your calenders folks uffin: a nice picnic at the infamous elysian park uffin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

FLYERS LOOKS GOOD


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

LA's FINEST CC. WILL BE THERE HOMMIES !!! DAMM !!! 
YOU VATOS GOT DOWN ON THAT FLYIER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

TRAFFIC WILL BE IN DA HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

DAM RICK U GOT DOWN ON THE FLYER, LETS DO THE DAM THING FAMILY


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*WHAT UP HUERO HOW COME U VATOS DIDNT SHOW UP TO THE VOLO IT WAS OFF THE HOOK *


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jan 31 2008, 12:11 PM~9832427
> *DAM RICK U GOT DOWN ON THE FLYER,  LETS DO THE DAM THING FAMILY
> *


thanks, sorry shooter every pic i got of you ride's didnt want to cooperate with the flyer uffin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jan 31 2008, 02:11 PM~9832427
> *DAM RICK U GOT DOWN ON THE FLYER
> *


x2


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

BUMP THIS SHIT TO DA TOP


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

everyone get ready for another good ass picnic


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

cant wait for this picnic :biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

-----CITYWIDE CAR CLUB--------- WILL BE THERE


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Jan 31 2008, 10:18 PM~9838364
> *-----CITYWIDE CAR CLUB--------- WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: see you there homie


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Jan 31 2008, 11:45 AM~9831804
> *LA's FINEST CC.  WILL BE THERE HOMMIES !!!    DAMM !!!
> YOU VATOS GOT DOWN ON  THAT FLYIER  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie Rickndaregal really got down with.... :yes:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonyboyscut_@Jan 31 2008, 11:18 PM~9838364
> *-----CITYWIDE CAR CLUB--------- WILL BE THERE
> *


Can't wait to see how many cars you vatos show up with.....

See CITY WIDE there....


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Feb 1 2008, 07:44 AM~9840200
> *Can't wait to see how many cars you vatos show up with.....
> 
> See CITY WIDE there....
> *


they comin to take the trophy again


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Feb 1 2008, 07:57 AM~9840293
> *KINGS OF KINGS CC WILL BE THERE
> *


SEE YOU THERE HOMIES


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

DISTINGUISHED Family will be there.


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Feb 2 2008, 04:09 PM~9850679
> *
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by javy71_@Feb 1 2008, 08:57 AM~9840293
> *KINGS OF KINGS CC WILL BE THERE
> *


See U Vatos There .... :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Karloz_@Feb 1 2008, 07:41 PM~9845101
> *TTT
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 2 2008, 01:57 AM~9847494
> *DISTINGUISHED Family will be there.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

sup 80 olds... :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

pourin it up @ elysian!


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

ILL BE THERE HOPEFULLY BUSTIN OUT THE CAPRICE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

B
U
M
P


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Feb 2 2008, 08:02 PM~9851516
> *pourin it up @ elysian!
> *


One more time ......


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

ALSO WE JUST NOTICED THAT WE DIDN'T MENTION THE TROPHIES ON THE FLYER. BUT OF COURSE WE WILL BE GIVING OUT THE 1ST AND 2ND PLACE CLUB PARTICIPATION TROPHIES ONE MORE TIME.........


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

SHOOTER GIVE ME A CALL WE YOU CAN.....


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Feb 4 2008, 08:42 AM~9860968
> *ALSO WE JUST NOTICED THAT WE DIDN'T MENTION THE TROPHIES ON THE FLYER. BUT OF COURSE WE WILL BE GIVING OUT THE 1ST AND 2ND PLACE CLUB PARTICIPATION TROPHIES ONE MORE TIME.........
> *


fuckin flyer maker :no: :no: :no: :no: well at least he got the date right this year :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

THATS TRUE...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

:wave: SUP RICNDAREGAL :wave:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Feb 4 2008, 09:02 AM~9861085
> *:wave: SUP RICNDAREGAL :wave:
> *


chillin uffin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*WHAT UP NIKKAS IM READY FOR THIS BOMB ASS PICNIC* :cheesy:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2008, 10:53 AM~9861827
> *WHAT UP NIKKAS IM READY FOR THIS BOMB ASS PICNIC  :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 27 2008, 06:29 PM~9798027
> *Hello Gente....
> It almost that time to come and kick it at ELYSIAN PARK for the 8 YEAR ANNIVERSARY.... :yes:
> <img src=\'http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/297/flyer2zf9.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



Will be there.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dozierman_@Feb 4 2008, 12:26 PM~9862027
> *Will be there..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


see you there homie


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 27 2008, 05:29 PM~9798027
> *Hello Gente....
> It almost that time to come and kick it at ELYSIAN PARK for the 8 YEAR ANNIVERSARY.... :yes:
> <img src=\'http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/297/flyer2zf9.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 4 2008, 08:58 AM~9861062
> *fuckin flyer maker :no: :no: :no: :no: well at least he got the date right this year :0 :0 :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


TTT


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

79regal thanks for the bump


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 5 2008, 02:26 PM~9871113
> *79regal thanks for the bump
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE HERE IS A PIC FOR YOU FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Feb 4 2008, 10:02 AM~9861085
> *:wave: SUP RICNDAREGAL :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Feb 5 2008, 07:59 PM~9873114
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE HERE IS A PIC FOR YOU FROM LAST YEAR
> 
> 
> ...


Where it at.....


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Feb 6 2008, 07:55 AM~9876815
> *Where it at.....
> *



THE FAMILY'S & MILLENIUM'S PICNIC LAST YEAR


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Can't wait for this one. Been a while since we've been to Elysain Park.


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Jan 31 2008, 01:13 PM~9832441
> *WHAT UP HUERO HOW COME U VATOS DIDNT SHOW UP TO THE VOLO IT WAS OFF THE HOOK
> *


 i didnt know anything about it till that same day,
and you know, i had get them taxes done $$$$$


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*BUMP*


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

we will be there!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DISTINGUISHED1_@Feb 7 2008, 07:21 PM~9890063
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cool... :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

what up bro


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

quote=raidernation,Feb 7 2008, 06:56 AM~9884957]
Can't wait for this one. Been a while since we've been to Elysain Park.
[/quote]

Hope to see you vato's there ....... :yes:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Feb 7 2008, 07:50 PM~9890354
> *what up bro
> *


Just Chillin and you.....


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Feb 7 2008, 07:52 PM~9890369
> *Just Chillin and you.....
> *


same here iam suprised they let you on today i saw lady east los was in here ealier


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Feb 7 2008, 07:50 PM~9890354
> *what up bro
> *


Come on know I do what I want ... :nono:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

What happen dad walk in your room ????

Thats why your not saying anything?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

if You want I will call my dad so he can let you back on?


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Fuck it just tell pops internet check foo :yes:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Fuck it I will see you on the SFCC topic....


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Feb 8 2008, 11:32 AM~9895464
> *
> *


 uffin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 30 2008, 11:23 PM~9828942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

everlasting impressions will be there..


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by visionquest23_@Feb 9 2008, 08:22 PM~9905477
> *everlasting impressions will be there..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Sup Erick ....
You going to the Traffic picnic today...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by visionquest23_@Feb 9 2008, 09:22 PM~9905477
> *everlasting impressions will be there..
> *


See you vatos there ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

BUMP IT UP FAMILY.... :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

THAT IS A NICE 65 ON THE FLYER AND ITS FOR SALE


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Feb 11 2008, 05:56 PM~9919403
> *THAT IS A NICE 65 ON THE FLYER AND ITS FOR SALE
> *


:0 :0 :0 how much you lettin it go for uffin:


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

see ya homies there, as usaual


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Feb 10 2008, 10:26 AM~9908364
> *BUMP IT UP FAMILY.... :thumbsup:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR, WERE GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT AGAIN THIS YEAR..


----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Feb 10 2008, 10:26 AM~9908364
> *BUMP IT UP FAMILY.... :thumbsup:  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR, WERE GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT AGAIN THIS YEAR..


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE I BE HAVING ONE CAR SWITCHED OUT FOR THE PICNIC :0


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

1983 REGAL ( SOLO RIDER ) WILL BE THERE :guns: :guns: uffin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2008, 05:30 PM~9927267
> *LOOKS LIKE I BE HAVING ONE CAR SWITCHED OUT FOR THE PICNIC  :0
> *


:thumbsup: can't wait see that primo... which car going to be switched out?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Feb 13 2008, 08:52 AM~9932366
> *:thumbsup: can't wait see that primo... which car going to be switched out?
> *


THE BIGBODY  :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

pics or it aint happening :0 :0 :0 lol jp


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 13 2008, 09:54 AM~9932866
> *pics or it aint happening :0 :0 :0 lol jp
> *


 :0


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1983REGAL_@Feb 12 2008, 07:45 PM~9928600
> *1983 REGAL  ( SOLO  RIDER )  WILL BE THERE        :guns:  :guns:  uffin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

*BUMP*


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Feb 16 2008, 02:05 PM~9958440
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TTT FOR THE HOMIES


----------



## irvings213 (Jul 20, 2006)

from wat time to wat time? :dunno:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by irvings213_@Feb 17 2008, 04:05 AM~9962031
> *from wat time to wat time? :dunno:
> *


the earlier you get their the better for a spot uffin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 17 2008, 09:44 PM~9967875
> *the earlier  you get their the better for a spot uffin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

BIGGER AND BETTER IN 2008 :thumbsup: 
*PUT UP OR SHUT UP * :0 :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMSOFSC_@Feb 18 2008, 08:50 AM~9970058
> *BIGGER AND BETTER IN 2008  :thumbsup:
> PUT UP OR SHUT UP   :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Feb 19 2008, 06:51 PM~9982092
> *:0
> *


DONT MIND HIM ITS JUST THE BEER NUTS TALKIN :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

No fucker its just a better switch man than the one the regal has


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

WHAT UPPERS FAMILY WHOS HOUSE IS NEXT SAT. BBQ


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 20 2008, 11:39 AM~9987057
> *MI 71 SAID PARTY AT HIS HOUSE EVERYBODY IS INVITED AND 80 OLDS SAID HE WILL BUY THE FOOD AND CASES OF BEER</span>* :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

You guys need a big plaque for your picnic.let me know.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 21 2008, 03:43 PM~9997736
> *You guys i will donate a big plaque for your picnic. let me know was up .
> *


 :0 :0 :0 YOUR GOING TO DONATE IT :thumbsup: DAM THATS SO KIND OF YOU TO DONATE A 6'X6' PLAQUE FOR OUR PICNIC


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2008, 05:47 PM~9997767
> *:0  :0  :0 YOUR GOING TO DONATE IT  :thumbsup: DAM THATS SO KIND OF YOU TO DONATE A 6'X6' PLAQUE FOR OUR PICNIC
> *


sure.i will donate it.  
but i have to charge you for my time. :0 
couple hundred.


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Feb 17 2008, 04:32 AM~9962014
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES
> *


whats up foo u found a family now???


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Feb 22 2008, 04:46 PM~10007031
> *whats up foo u found a family now???
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*  BUMP THIS MOFO *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Feb 23 2008, 05:48 PM~10014045
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ANY UP DATES ON MY RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Feb 22 2008, 04:46 PM~10007031
> *whats up foo u found a family now???
> *


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2008, 03:14 PM~10027279
> *:biggrin: ANY UP DATES ON MY RIDE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
NOT MUCH DONE.... SHOULD HAVE GOOD PROGRESS THIS WEEKEND..


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Feb 26 2008, 11:14 AM~10034275
> *:biggrin:
> NOT  MUCH DONE....  SHOULD HAVE GOOD PROGRESS THIS WEEKEND..
> *


 :0 :0   I WOULD OF THOUGHT YOU HAD I DONE PAINTED AND PINSTRIPED FOR ME :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Feb 26 2008, 03:51 AM~10032376
> *
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

streetstyle will be there homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

*BZUMP THIS BIATCH*


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Feb 26 2008, 07:48 PM~10037863
> *streetstyle will be there homies :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Sup Ricndaregal :wave:


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

yeap almost that time again


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

What up FAMILY???? :wave:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 26 2008, 07:58 PM~10038474
> *BUMP THIS BIATCH HEY PARTY AT MY HOUSE THIS WEEKEND YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT THE FAMILIA AND MILLENIUM C.C.
> *


WOW THIS FOO IS HAPPY TO. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

QUOTE(SHOOTER MCC @ Feb 26 2008, 07:58 PM) 
BUMP THIS BIATCH HEY PARTY AT MY HOUSE THIS WEEKEND YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT THE FAMILIA AND MILLENIUM C.C. 





*WTF*


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC+Feb 27 2008, 12:40 PM~10042966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Feb 27 2008, 12:40 PM~10042966
> *QUOTE(SHOOTER MCC @ Feb 26 2008, 07:58 PM)
> BUMP THIS BIATCH HEY PARTY AT MY HOUSE THIS WEEKEND YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT THE FAMILIA AND MILLENIUM C.C.
> WTF
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Feb 27 2008, 12:43 PM~10042993
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

*<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>BUMP!!!</span>*


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Feb 27 2008, 10:11 PM~10047712
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>BUMP!!!</span>
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HEY ERIC I'LL BE PUTTING MY RIMS ON SATURDAY MORNING AND TAKING YOU AN EXTESION CORD FOR THE SWITCH  I'LL BE THERE ON SATURDAY AT 5:00am :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 28 2008, 12:51 PM~10051347
> *HEY ERIC I'LL BE PUTTING MY RIMS ON SATURDAY MORNING  AND TAKING YOU AN EXTESION CORD FOR THE SWITCH    I'LL BE THERE ON SATURDAY AT 5:00am  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


DAMN 5AM :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Feb 28 2008, 02:00 PM~10051818
> *DAMN 5AM  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Feb 28 2008, 12:51 PM~10051347
> * I'LL BE THERE ON SATURDAY AT 5:00amÂ  :0Â  :0Â  :0Â  :0Â  :0
> *


YOU SHOWING UP WITH COFFEE AND DOUGHNUTS?????

OR YOU MAKING BREAKFAST, THAT EARLY????? :cheesy:



J/K


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Feb 28 2008, 09:29 PM~10055372
> *YOU SHOWING UP WITH COFFEE AND DOUGHNUTS?????
> 
> OR YOU MAKING BREAKFAST, THAT EARLY????? :cheesy:
> ...


NAW HOMIE IM TRYING TO SNEAK UP ON THE HOUSE AND CATCH YOU LAGGING IT ON THE RIDE :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: J/P


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

1983-REGAL WILL BE THERE !!! :cheesy:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 27 2008, 06:29 PM~9798027
> *Hello Gente....
> It almost that time to come and kick it at ELYSIAN PARK for the 8 YEAR ANNIVERSARY.... :yes:
> <img src=\'http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/297/flyer2zf9.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

' ttt


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

Q-vo HOMIES!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 3 2008, 04:52 PM~10079794
> *
> *


SO WHAT HOMIE WE BOTH ROLLING UP TO THE PICNIC IN OUR RIDES :0


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 4 2008, 08:45 AM~10084662
> *SO WHAT HOMIE WE BOTH ROLLING UP TO THE PICNIC IN OUR RIDES  :0
> *


you better finish her up by then alex.. cuz i might be taking mine out there


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Mar 4 2008, 07:45 AM~10084662
> *SO WHAT HOMIE WE BOTH ROLLING UP TO THE PICNIC IN OUR RIDES  :0
> *


THE CADDY IS GOING TO BE DONE SOON HOMIE IM GOING TO ROLL ON THAT ONE  I SHOULD BE GETTING IT BACK THIS WEEK LIFTED :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Mar 4 2008, 09:11 AM~10085197
> *you better finish her up by then alex.. cuz i might be taking mine out there
> *


 :0 THATS RIGHT HOMIE  FINISH HER UP HOMES :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75+Mar 4 2008, 09:11 AM~10085197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala+Feb 28 2008, 09:29 PM~10055372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS ON IT SHOOTER  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=389127


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

WHATS UP TO THE MILLENIUM RIDERS AND THE FAMILY


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow95_@Mar 5 2008, 03:33 PM~10097202
> *WHATS UP TO THE MILLENIUM RIDERS AND THE FAMILY
> *


WHATS UP COMPA :wave:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WHAT UP LOKOS


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

BUMP THIS SHIT TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT 


WHAT UP JR.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

BACK TO PAGE 1 NIKKAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MI 71_@Mar 8 2008, 11:48 AM~10120896
> *TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!
> *


TO THE MOTHER FUCKIN TOP HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

1983 REGAL WILL BE THERE :wave: :yes:


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

Casuals CC will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 27 2008, 05:29 PM~9798027
> *Hello Gente....
> It almost that time to come and kick it at ELYSIAN PARK for the 8 YEAR ANNIVERSARY.... :yes:
> <img src=\'http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/297/flyer2zf9.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT :wave:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6c3emqC6aw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z058NRkA6Ss
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghHzClzmBaI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNDjXhLY_Ho&feature=related


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywn0lokewRw


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

*TTT :biggrin: *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

FIRME NOW I CANT WAIT TO GET OUT THERE AND HIT THE SWITCH ON FOOLS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

did you drive it to work today :0 :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 17 2008, 10:04 AM~10187763
> *did you drive it to work today :0 :0
> *


NO ITS STILL AT ERICS I'LL GO PICK IT UP TODAY AFTER WORK I HAD NO WAY OF DRIVING MY BURBAN AND THE CADDY AND NO ONE OFFERED TO GO DROP OFF MY BURBAN AND TAKE ME TO PICK UP THE BIG BODY SO I ASKED IF I CAN PICK IT UP TODAY HE SAID OK SO I AM IM HAPPY TOO BUT THOSE BLACK SPRINGS LOOK TO EASYLY BROKEN IN ERIC SAID IT WAS NORMAL FOR A BIG BODY TO DO IT LIKE THAT BUT I DONT KNOWI HOPE THEY AREN'T CHEAP ASS ONES


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 17 2008, 10:38 AM~10188025
> *NO ITS STILL AT ERICS I'LL GO PICK IT UP TODAY AFTER WORK I HAD NO WAY OF DRIVING MY BURBAN AND THE CADDY AND NO ONE OFFERED TO GO DROP OFF MY BURBAN AND TAKE ME TO PICK UP THE BIG BODY SO I ASKED IF I CAN PICK IT UP TODAY HE SAID OK SO I AM IM HAPPY TOO BUT THOSE BLACK SPRINGS LOOK TO EASYLY BROKEN IN ERIC SAID IT WAS NORMAL FOR A BIG BODY TO DO IT LIKE THAT BUT I DONT KNOWI HOPE THEY AREN'T CHEAP ASS ONES
> *


naw its normal uffin: eveyone keeps talkin bout how they gonna go to you now when they need their springs broken in lol uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 17 2008, 10:43 AM~10188082
> *naw its normal uffin: eveyone keeps talkin bout how they gonna go to you now when they need their springs broken in lol uffin:
> *


 :no: :no: I KNOW HUH.... ITS KOOL THEY HAVE TO DO ALL THE WORK ON CHANGING THEM AM ADJUSTING THEM RIGHT NOT JUST SLAPPING THEM ON AND THATS IT ITS KOOL I'LL DO YOU GUYS THE FAVOR YOU KNOW IT FAMILY 4 LIFE


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

whats up homies?? chillen drinkin a cold one on my day off.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: WICKEDKUSTOMS, gabendacutlass, ricndaregal
:wave: WHAT UP GAVE SORRY FOR THE LOSS IN THE FAMILY HOMIE LIKE WE TOLD YOUR BRO WE HERE IF YOU NEED ANYTHING HOMIE JUST LET US KNOW  HEY DO YOU FIND BIG BODIES OVER IN BAKERSFIELD IN THE JUNK YARDS


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:biggrin: hey wiked can you break in my 6 ton springs for me :biggrin: 
j/k


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Mar 17 2008, 10:53 AM~10188170
> *:biggrin: hey wiked can you break in my 6 ton springs for me :biggrin:
> j/k
> *


 :0 :0 :0   WHY YOU WANT TO BREAK MY FRAM


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

thanks '(wicked)' na not really hardly finding g -body anymore in junkyards..


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Mar 17 2008, 10:52 AM~10188157
> *whats up homies?? chillen drinkin a cold one on my day off.
> *


must be nice uffin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

break your frame i thought you were reinforced with superman steel..my kryptonite 6 tons coils aint gonna hurt nobody


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

my five minute limit of layitlow is done..i'll see you guys later peace..


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Mar 17 2008, 10:56 AM~10188189
> *thanks '(wicked)' na not really hardly finding g -body anymore in junkyards..
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Mar 17 2008, 10:59 AM~10188218
> *break your frame i thought you were reinforced with superman steel..my kryptonite 6 tons coils aint gonna hurt nobody
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Mar 17 2008, 11:00 AM~10188228
> *my five minute limit of layitlow is done..i'll see you guys later peace..
> *


  LATERS HOMIE


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Mar 17 2008, 10:59 AM~10188218
> *break your frame i thought you were reinforced with superman steel..my kryptonite 6 tons coils aint gonna hurt nobody
> *


gonna swing it huh :0 :0 :0


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*T
T
M
F
T*


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HEY SHOOTER YOU SHOULD GET THIS , I KNOW YOU WANTED ONE AND ITS DONE UP CLEAN :0 :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=398921


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HEY SHOOTER YOU SHOULD GET IT .I KNOW YOU WANTED ONE AND ITS ALL DONE UP RIGHT :0 :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=398921


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Mar 17 2008, 10:53 AM~10188170
> *:biggrin: hey wiked can you break in my 6 ton springs for me :biggrin:
> j/k
> *



DAMN I KNOW WICKED IS PANSON BUT....

LOL






TTT


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2008, 11:13 AM~10223357
> *
> *



TTT FOR THE FAM


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## ONE NATION C.C (Mar 26, 2008)

whats up ppl is there going 2 be a hop or what


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONE NATION C.C_@Mar 25 2008, 08:34 PM~10256684
> *whats up ppl is there going 2 be a hop or what
> *


 :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONE NATION C.C_@Mar 25 2008, 08:34 PM~10256684
> *whats up ppl is there going 2 be a hop or what
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

you guys should get with me so I could read your flyer live on air, also post your flyer on my page ,the radio station will be watching so we can read it off,but it has to be on our page


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Mar 28 2008, 10:24 AM~10276596
> *you guys should get with me so I could read your flyer live on air, also post your flyer on my page ,the radio station will be watching so we can read it off,but it has to be on our page
> *


Let us know when.... TTT


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT  uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Mar 28 2008, 09:24 AM~10276596
> *you guys should get with me so I could read your flyer live on air, also post your flyer on my page ,the radio station will be watching so we can read it off,but it has to be on our page
> *


WHAT STTION YOU FROM HOMIE WHAT WEB SITE ???????


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

BACK TO PAGE 1 FOR DA FAMILY!!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TO THE TOP FAMILY...  :yes:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

hey tommy whats up this is ray out in chino.next saturday april 12th we are having a cruise nigth. i wound like to see you guys there if you can come.if not thats cool. :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :rofl: :yes:


----------



## casuals 68 dart (Mar 3, 2008)

casuals c.c will be there

hope to see you guys at ours!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

bump to page one :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

KEEPIN IT ON PAGE 1 :cheesy:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

back TTT uffin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Epics CC will be there...!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Big Karloz (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Apr 17 2008, 10:41 PM~10443775
> *
> *


WHATS UP ALEX?


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jan 27 2008, 05:29 PM~9798027
> *Hello Gente....
> It almost that time to come and kick it at ELYSIAN PARK for the 8 YEAR ANNIVERSARY.... :yes:
> <img src=\'http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/297/flyer2zf9.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Karloz_@Apr 17 2008, 09:58 PM~10443936
> *WHATS UP ALEX?
> *


Q-VO LOCO


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

WHERE THE HELL IS MILLENIUM C.C. AT NUGGAS :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES UP IN HERE :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Apr 24 2008, 09:07 AM~10492933
> *ALTERED ONES UP IN HERE :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Apr 23 2008, 11:18 AM~10485670
> *WHERE THE HELL IS MILLENIUM C.C. AT NUGGAS  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Apr 27 2008, 04:35 PM~10516051
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Apr 28 2008, 10:15 PM~10529018
> *TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*BUMP*


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES WILL








BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

.


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

wut up gente


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

where s everybody at :uh:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

qvo snick


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

was up lokos


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Con Safos (Aug 6, 2006)

TTT for a Good Saturday picnic at Elysian.
Love the Saturday get togethers. Leaves Sunday open for cruisin


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: LOOKING FOWARD TO IT :biggrin: 
TOP OF THE WORLD WILL BE THERE WITH 
"RESURECTION 59"


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: LOOKING FOWARD TO IT :biggrin: 
TOP OF THE WORLD WILL BE THERE WITH 
"RESURECTION 59"


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT FOR THE FAMILY AND MILLENIUM


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Con Safos_@May 16 2008, 03:10 PM~10672874
> *TTT for a Good Saturday picnic at Elysian.
> Love the Saturday get togethers. Leaves Sunday open for cruisin
> *


HEY HOMIE GET YOUR CALANDER RIGHT ITS A SUNDAY EVENT :thumbsup:


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

View My TinyFx


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)




----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

pg[/IMG]


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

NICE SEEING THE FAMILIA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

http://tinypic.com/flek.php?f=2el9jrk&s=2


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

http://tinypic.com/flek.php?f=2el9jrk&s=2


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)




----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

bye bye!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)




----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

what up family


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

ttt for this picnic


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

qvo


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

where family at? :uh:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT S.F.C.C AND M.C.C PICNIC 08 SEE ALL RIDERS AND FAMILY'S THERE TTT


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@May 29 2008, 10:21 PM~10768433
> *TTT S.F.C.C AND M.C.C  PICNIC 08 SEE ALL RIDERS AND FAMILY'S THERE TTT
> *



TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREET STYLE WILL BE THERE...


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@May 30 2008, 01:53 PM~10772030
> *STREET STYLE  WILL BE THERE...
> *


ORALE


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)




----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin: :wave:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

time is flying by to fast homies :0


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

TTT!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT uffin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)




----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRS. VETO MCC_@Jun 4 2008, 09:28 AM~10795555
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT LOOKS LIKE IT WASNT FUN


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MRS. VETO MCC_@Jun 4 2008, 07:28 AM~10795555
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 dam that sucks hope every one was alright


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*BUMP*


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:0 IT WAS PRETTY SCARY FOR JJ!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:0


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TO THE TOP STRICTLY FAMILY CAR CLUB & MILLENIUM CAR CLUB


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

TTT FOR THE FAMILY 
BY THE WAY *FUCK THE HATERZ THAT ARE ALWAYS TALKING SHIT ABOUT THE FAMILY YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE PUNK MOTHA FUCKAZ*


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)




----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:biggrin: HEY 23 DAYS LEFT FOR BABY ROBERT JR. :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

hno:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT FOR THE FAMILY AND MILLENIUM C.C.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*AND WHAT !!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:cheesy: IT'S GETTING CLOSER!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)




----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*TTMFT*


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT FOR STRICTLY FAMILY AND MILLENIUM C.C :nicoderm:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TWO MORE MONTHS (60DAYS) TILL THE PICNIC LOCO'S hno:  
AND THE COUNT DOWN STARTS....hno:


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jun 17 2008, 05:26 PM~10891349
> *TWO MORE MONTHS (60DAYS) TILL THE PICNIC LOCO'S  hno:
> AND THE COUNT DOWN STARTS....hno:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

:banghead: 59 more days :banghead:


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

58 More Days :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

have the cold ones on deck for us central valley folks


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Jun 19 2008, 10:42 PM~10910980
> *have the cold ones on deck for us central valley folks
> *


Don't trip SANGRE75 they will be.


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:biggrin: O.M.G. 14 more days for the NEW MILLENIUM BABY !!!!!!! HI TOMMY AND MARIA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

*54 MORE DAYS AND COUNTING FAMILY   :wow: :wow: *


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRS. VETO MCC_@Jun 20 2008, 03:08 PM~10915479
> *:biggrin: O.M.G.  14 more days for the NEW  MILLENIUM BABY !!!!!!! HI TOMMY AND MARIA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :around: 10 MORE DAYS FOR THE NEW MILLENIUM BABY :around: :around:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

hno: hno: MY CADDY hno:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT FOR THE FAMILY & MILLENIUM


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

52 MORE DAYS TILL PICNIC. CAN I START GETTING A ROLL CALL OF CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ARE GOING ??

1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6.
AND SO ON 
TTT FOR STRICTLY FAMILY AND MILLENIUM


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Jun 19 2008, 09:42 PM~10910980
> *have the cold ones on deck for us central valley folks
> *


TU SAVES CARNAL....BRING CARLOS, JEROME, RICHIE AND THE REST OF THE CREW WITH YAH


----------



## MRS. VETO MCC (May 21, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin: TTT


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

had a good time last year..gonna roll this year too!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

DAM 40 MORE DAYS hno: hno: hno: hno: MY CADDY


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HOPE EVERYBODY IS READY FOR FUN UNDER THE SUN


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

SUP GENTE IT ALMOST THAT TIME TO KICK IT AT THE PARK. JUST 40 MORE DAYS


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*TO THE MOTHA FUCKEN TOP *


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 









:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

:wow: 37 MORE DAY AND WILL BE KICKING IT CALI STYLE. :wow: CAN I START GETTING A ROLL CALL.


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT :yes:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TIC, TOC,
STRICTLY FAMILY TO THE MOTHERFUCCIN TOP!!!
Qvo Family & My Millenuim Riderz! See you guys in August!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

wazz up big hommies can't wait for your
big day day, its always a good one 
so i'll see you vatos there. uffin: uffin:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

GOT TO KEEP THIS ON TOP!!!
  :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

*IN ADDITION TO FREE FOOD WE WILL BE ALSO AWARDING 2 CLUBS WITH A TROPHY FOR MOST MEMBERS/CARS ATTENDING. ASIDE FROM THAT AN AWARD WILL BE GIVEN TO THE PERSON WHO DROVE THE FURTHEST!!! 

SO COME ON OUT FOR A LOVELY DAY AND GET ELYSIAN PARK CRACKIN LIKE WE ALWAYS DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

BIG ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Like I said, LETS KEEP THIS ON PAGE 1!!! STRICTLYFAMILY IV LIFE NIKKUHS!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

LESS THEN A MONTH AWAY uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT!!!!

*NO SHOW COULD EVER COMPARE TO A PICNIC AT ELYSIAN PARK*


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jul 21 2008, 09:15 AM~11139002
> *TTT!!!!
> 
> NO SHOW COULD EVER COMPARE TO A PICNIC AT ELYSIAN PARK
> *


 :0 :0 :0 THATS THE SHIT RIGHT THUR!!!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

whats up gente


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Snick_@Jul 22 2008, 11:02 PM~11156237
> *whats up gente
> *




 


TTT FOR THE FAMILY AND MILLENIUM C.C.!!!!!


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

I'LL BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2008, 03:05 PM~11141411
> *:0  :0  :0 THATS THE SHIT RIGHT THUR!!!!!!!! :yes:
> *


plus free food :0 :0 :0 :0 it dont get no better then that!!!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!! Its that time again!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jul 23 2008, 07:47 AM~11157317
> *plus free food :0 :0 :0 :0 it dont get no better then that!!!
> *


DID YOU SAY FREE :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: WHAT WE HAVING... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Jul 24 2008, 09:16 PM~11173589
> *DID YOU SAY FREE :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  WHAT WE HAVING... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


slways with the food! :biggrin: 
hahah


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

*IN ADDITION TO FREE FOOD WE WILL BE ALSO AWARDING 2 CLUBS WITH A TROPHY FOR MOST MEMBERS/CARS ATTENDING. ASIDE FROM THAT AN AWARD WILL BE GIVEN TO THE PERSON WHO DROVE THE FURTHEST!!! 

SO COME ON OUT FOR A LOVELY DAY AND GET ELYSIAN PARK CRACKIN LIKE WE ALWAYS DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

hell yeah its almost here!im doing some fine tuning on the caddy!cant wait.

can i say i drove from NY but really just from norwalk haha


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jul 25 2008, 11:54 PM~11182670
> *hell yeah its almost here!im doing some fine tuning on the caddy!cant wait.
> 
> can i say i drove from NY but really just from norwalk haha
> *


DID WE ALSO MENTION THAT THE WINNER OF THE FARTHEST DRIVER AWARD ALSO HAS TO BUY THE CLUB BEER

AND THAT CAN BE A LIL EXPENSIVE :biggrin: 
















J/P :roflmao:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)

:0 ITS ALMOST THAT TIME :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 28 2008, 07:01 AM~11195155
> *DID WE ALSO MENTION THAT THE WINNER OF THE FARTHEST DRIVER AWARD ALSO HAS TO BUY THE CLUB BEER
> 
> AND THAT CAN BE A LIL EXPENSIVE  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 28 2008, 07:01 AM~11195155
> *DID WE ALSO MENTION THAT THE WINNER OF THE FARTHEST DRIVER AWARD ALSO HAS TO BUY THE CLUB BEER
> 
> AND THAT CAN BE A LIL EXPENSIVE  :biggrin:
> ...


HA HA I AGREE....MAKE LIL BEN BUY BEER FOR ALL THE GENTE THAT DAY...FREE BEER IS FREE BEER :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT MAN WE ALMOST THERE FAMILY


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 29 2008, 05:49 AM~11204447
> *CAN'T WAIT MAN WE ALMOST THERE FAMILY
> *


Hell yeah bro :yes: :yes:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75+Jul 28 2008, 03:18 PM~11199366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HELL YEAH HE'LL SAY HE'S FROM NORWALK NEXT YEAR FOR SURE ONCE HE SEES THAT TAB  :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

Only 19 more days till the picnic. :biggrin:


----------



## MAKING HATERZ 93 (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Jul 29 2008, 10:11 AM~11205585
> *Only 19 more days till the picnic. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

MY CAMERA MAN PET WILL BE THERE COVERING THAT EVENT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Can't wait..... IERaiderGuy05 is going to save me a spot.... :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE..............................


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

17 MORE DAYS AND MY CAR IS STILL NOT DONE YET


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Jul 31 2008, 11:11 AM~11224801
> *17 MORE DAYS AND MY CAR IS STILL NOT DONE YET
> *


:0 :0 are you skurred :0 :0 hno:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jul 31 2008, 12:07 PM~11225881
> *:0 :0 are you skurred :0 :0 hno:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Who Productions (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*TO THE MOTHER FUCKEN TOP *


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!! CHOW 2 more weeks!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT FAMILY


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

simon que si homie ill be out thre posting some lowrider lov to the park so get at me when u see me out thre thnks for the show homie


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

http://i37.tinypic.com/sbj6z5.jpg


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

THANKS HOMIE....

ON THE PICS YOU HAVE TO USE THE ONE WITH


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 2 2008, 10:44 PM~11245290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE HOMIES...............
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Aug 4 2008, 11:17 PM~11262014
> *STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE HOMIES...............
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


COOL SEE OUT THERE...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

HELLO GENTE CAN I GET A ROLL CALL ON WHO'S COMING OUT TO KICK IT WITH THE FAMILY AND MILLENIUM

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
AND SO ON POST IT UP GENTE..... :yes:

TROPHIES WILL BE GIVEN OUT FOR,
1ST PLACE CLUB PART.
2ND PLACE CLUB PART.
AND 
LONGEST DISTANCE DRIVEN.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Aug 4 2008, 10:17 PM~11262014
> *STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE HOMIES...............</span>
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>GLAD TO SEE MY FELLOW HA RIDERS SUPPORTING OUR EVENT


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 4 2008, 11:41 PM~11262149
> *HELLO GENTE CAN I GET A ROLL CALL ON WHO'S COMING OUT TO KICK IT WITH THE FAMILY AND MILLENIUM
> 
> 1. Gangs To Grace CC
> ...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 5 2008, 07:32 AM~11263162
> *
> *


COOL SEE YOU THERE BIG AL.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 5 2008, 12:41 AM~11262149
> *HELLO GENTE CAN I GET A ROLL CALL ON WHO'S COMING OUT TO KICK IT WITH THE FAMILY AND MILLENIUM
> 
> 1.MAJESTICS
> ...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 5 2008, 11:10 AM~11264913
> *
> *


See out the Smiley


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTMFT!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SPANX (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 4 2008, 11:44 PM~11262166
> *GLAD TO SEE MY FELLOW HA RIDERS SUPPORTING OUR EVENT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 4 2008, 10:41 PM~11262149
> *HELLO GENTE CAN I GET A ROLL CALL ON WHO'S COMING OUT TO KICK IT WITH THE FAMILY AND MILLENIUM
> 
> 1.GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
> ...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

almost that time again uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*LETS KEEP THIS FUCKER ON TOP *


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES WELL BE THERE UP AND EARLY!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Aug 6 2008, 02:23 PM~11276289
> *ALTERED ONES WELL BE THERE UP AND EARLY!!!!!!
> *


Don't forget to block off some spots this time.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

QUOTE(80 olds @ Aug 4 2008, 10:41 PM) 
HELLO GENTE CAN I GET A ROLL CALL ON WHO'S COMING OUT TO KICK IT WITH THE FAMILY AND MILLENIUM

1.GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
2.MAJESTICS C.C.
3.STREETSTYLE C.C.
4.TRAFFIC C.C.
5.ELUSIVE C.C.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
AND SO ON POST IT UP GENTE..... 

TROPHIES WILL BE GIVEN OUT FOR,
1ST PLACE CLUB PART.
2ND PLACE CLUB PART.
AND 
LONGEST DISTANCE DRIVEN


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*TTT 10 MORE DAYS AND COUNTING*    hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT for the Family and millenium.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eli65ss (May 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: SOLO BUT I WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eli65ss_@Aug 7 2008, 05:51 PM~11288547
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: SOLO BUT I WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THAT'S THE MOST IMPORTANT PART HOMIE JUST HAVE FUN AND KICK IT


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

TTT for tha family uffin: 1 more week away and its on and crackin


----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 6 2008, 09:53 PM~11281147
> *QUOTE(80 olds @ Aug 4 2008, 10:41 PM)
> HELLO GENTE CAN I GET A ROLL CALL ON WHO'S COMING OUT TO KICK IT WITH THE FAMILY AND MILLENIUM
> 
> ...


Dukes Pasadena will be up in the casa kicking it with the homey from Gangs To Grace :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SEPT. 7TH CHOLO DJ FUNDRAISER
WIENERSCHNITZEL'S
4229 WOODRUFF
LAKEWOOD CS. 90713
ROLL IN 7-10AM
SHOW TIME 10-4PM
CARS $15 DONATION
MOTORCYCLES/BIKES $10 DONATION
RAFFLES,TROPHIES FOOD
100% OF ALL PROCEEDS TO GO TO LEGAL EXPENSES
GRACIAS TO ALL IN ADVANCE, EVEN TO THE HATERS.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 6 2008, 09:53 PM~11281147
> *QUOTE(80 olds @ Aug 4 2008, 10:41 PM)
> HELLO GENTE CAN I GET A ROLL CALL ON WHO'S COMING OUT TO KICK IT WITH THE FAMILY AND MILLENIUM
> 
> ...


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Almost time hno:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

[IS IT SUNDAY YET? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IF I SHOW UP LATE, WILL THERE STILL BE A TACO FOR ME?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 11 2008, 05:52 PM~11318041
> *IF I SHOW UP LATE, WILL THERE STILL BE A TACO FOR ME?
> *


doesnt hur to try uffin: but you sure you wanna make time to come kick it with all us "broke fooz" :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: j/p


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

YOU VATOS AINT NOTHING NICE.....BESIDES, IM BROKE NOW TOO :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 11 2008, 06:08 PM~11318188
> *YOU VATOS AINT NOTHING NICE.....BESIDES, IM BROKE NOW TOO :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


dont trip loco if you get there at a reasonable time you know theres a plate with you name on it uffin: 

tu sabes mikey "standin around telling jokes...."


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 11 2008, 05:52 PM~11318041
> *IF I SHOW UP LATE, WILL THERE STILL BE A TACO FOR ME?
> *


NOT IF I GET TO IT FIRST :0


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 11 2008, 09:16 PM~11320354
> *NOT IF I GET TO IT FIRST :0
> *


dam thems sound like some fighting words :0 :0 :0 uffin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 11 2008, 09:24 PM~11320464
> *dam thems sound like some fighting words :0 :0 :0 uffin:
> *


 hno: hno: IM HUNGRY


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

dont forget to say what up if you guys make it through uffin:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

5 more days


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 5 2008, 10:44 AM~11264642
> *COOL SEE YOU THERE BIG AL.
> *


You know it!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

4 more days.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 12 2008, 10:26 AM~11324036
> *4 more days.
> *


uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*BUMP FOR THE NEXT FEW DAYS *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

*TTT FOR THE FAMILY AND MILLENIUM C.C.*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 12 2008, 05:54 PM~11327664
> *TTT FOR THE FAMILY AND MILLENIUM C.C.
> *


X10000000000 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 12 2008, 09:50 PM~11330654
> *X10000000000 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Lady Eastlos (Nov 22, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 8TH ANNIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*TO THE MOTHA FUCKEN TOP ESE*


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

[SIZE=14]ITS ALMOST TIME LETS GET THIS CRACKING KEEP IT ON TOP

WHO GOT THE FIRST COLD ONE :biggrin:


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

SUP GENTE IT JUST AROUND THE CORNER 4MORE DIAS.


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 13 2008, 01:07 PM~11335209
> *[SIZE=14]ITS ALMOST TIME LETS GET THIS CRACKING KEEP IT ON TOP
> BY THE WAY I GOT THE FIRST 6 CASES
> WHO GOTS THE NEXT  COLD ONES   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

IS IT SUNDAY YET? :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

*TTT count down to Sunday hno: :nicoderm: hno: *


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

3 days now?cant wait gonna be better than ppv... :roflmao:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

3 MORE DAYS!!!! ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE 2 SUPPORT THE FAMILLY!!!


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: almost here


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt hno: hno: hno:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

3 DAYS LEFT IM LOOKING FOWARD TO SUNDAY  SEE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

GET READY FOR THE NEXT OHANA CC CRUISE NIGHT! :biggrin: IT'LL BE HAPPENIN 09/06/08 AT THE SAME SPOT MICHAEL ANGELOS PIZZA WITH CONJUCTION OF Mc DONALD's AND DEL TACO IN ONTARIO!

2467 S. EUCLID AVE. 
MICHAEL ANGELO'S PIZZA
ONTARIO, CA. 91762

FROM L.A. & O.C. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY. EAST TOWARD SAN BERNADINO AND EXIT EUCLID. MAKE RIGHT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

FROM SAN BERN. AREA: TAKE THE 60 FWY WEST TOWARD LOS ANGELES AND EXIT EUCLID AVE. MAKE LEFT ON EUCLID AVE. AND GO DOWN TILL YOU SEE THE ADDRESS.

LOCATION IS NEAR THE 60 FWY. CALL IF ANYBODY HAS ANY QUESTIONS.  

TIME: 5:00PM TO 9PM. BUT EARLY ARRIVALS ARE WELCOME!  

THERE WILL BE GOOD FOOD! :biggrin: 


INFO. CONTACT: BIG RAY (323)816-3494  
RAY JR (909)262-5221 :biggrin: 
& ART (909)837-4238  

SPECIAL SHOUT TO THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME: TRADITION, TOGETHER, TRAFFIC, SCION IMAGE, FINE LINE, LATIN LUXURY, CONTGIOUS, LATIN LUXURY, OLD MEMORIES, DOWN SOUTH, G2G, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CLASSICS, TRUCHA, ELUSIVE, RELICS, THEE ARTISTICS, AND TO THE MANY SOLO RIDERS WHO CAME OUT!

SO LET'S GET READY FOR THE NEXT ONE 09/06/08! :thumbsup: SPECIAL SHOUT OUT WELCOME GOES OUT TO: TRADITION, TRAFFIC, TOGETHER, THEE ARTISTICS, MILLENIUM, STRICTLY FAMILY, NEW MOVEMENT, ELEGENTS, HERENCIA, SOUTH SIDE, LOS ANGELES, LATIN LUXURY, DISTINGUISHED, DEVOTION, LEGENDS, UNIQUES,OLD MEMORIES, DOWN SOUTH, AMIGOS, NEW WAVE, REFLECTIONS, WESTSIDE, TRUCHA, G2G, RELICS, CONTAGIOUS, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CALI STYLE, L.A. STYLE, MIDNIGHT STYLE, INFINITE, VIEJITOS, SANTANA, BROWNROOTS, LA STYLE, STREET STYLE, REALITY, TIMELESS ANTIQUE, DISTINGUISHED, FINE LINE, L.A.'s FINEST, UCE, STRAIGHT CLOWNIN, HYPNOTIZED, HEAVEN BOUND, ALTERED ONES, STYLISTICS, TECHNIQUES, DIP'N, LUV ONES, CLASSIC BOMBS, PHAROAHS, PHAROAHS (so. bay), OLDIES, SCION IMAGE, KNOCKTURNAL, SWIFT, ELITE, STYLE, MAJESTICS, INDIVIDUALS, BIG TYMERZ, ROLLERZ ONLY, GROUPE, MANIAACOS, DUKES, NATURAL HIGH, EPICS, GOODTIMES, CASUALS, OLDIES, CLASSIFIED, ELUSIVE, ONE BAD CREATION, NIGHT CROWD, STATUS, HEAVEN, REALITY, PREMIER, IMPERIALS, LIFESTYLE, NITE OWLS, TEMPTATION, ROYAL FANTSIES, ROYAL FAMILIA, AND ANY MANY OTHERS RIDERS OUT THERE COME ON DOWN! :yes: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: :cheesy:  :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup:
quote=JROCK,Aug 6 2008, 02:03 AM~11272215]
















































[/quote]
















































http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/REPRESENTER1/OHANA%20CRUISE
[img]http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm253/REPRESENTER1/MISC/PICT0279-1.jpg


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

2 more day and my car is almost done


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

KEEP THIS ON TOP


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

EPICS CC WILL BE INDA HOUSE HOMEBOYZ! I BEEN DETAILING MY RIDE GETTIN IT READY FOR SUNDAY!


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

count me in family...sunday on the i-5--?havent decided in what or how but for sure be there...--supporting the picnic.. :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

ttt for the homeboys!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

TTT SUNDAY IS AROUND THE CORNER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 15 2008, 11:58 PM~11357341
> *TTT SUNDAY IS AROUND THE CORNER :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

I will be there.

I will NOT be square


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 15 2008, 10:34 PM~11356859
> *count me in family...sunday on the i-5--?havent decided in what or how but for sure be there...--supporting the picnic.. :thumbsup:
> *


wait 4 meeeeeeeeee!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

what you doin up so early?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Aug 16 2008, 08:15 AM~11358263
> *what you doin up so early?
> *


i woke up at 330 went to l.a. to pick up plaques and now im home already :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT TILL TOMORROW


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

thee STRAYS Will be there keeping it Old School


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 16 2008, 09:01 PM~11361738
> *thee STRAYS Will be there keeping it Old School
> *


 :thumbsup: 

AM OL SKOO 2


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

no seas mentiroso :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

THE DOUBLE E WILL BE THERE BEEN WORK ON CARS ALL WEEK
SEE U ALL THERE


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

time for bed to get up early for the drive..im on the way...wouldnt miss this picnic its always a good event... :thumbsup: just have to find my camera..


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

goodnight see you fellas in a few!


----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

almost time cant sleep :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC_@Aug 16 2008, 11:54 PM~11363120
> *almost time cant sleep  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 HOMIE BETTER GET SOME REST CAUSE ITS GONNA BE A FUN DAY :biggrin: GOODNIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Had to work and go to a wedding, just got done hooking up the battery charger..
Hopefully I have enough juice for Later today!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOOTER MCC+Aug 16 2008, 11:54 PM~11363120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your not alone :werd:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

Was up my ****** will be there at 500 am


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

damn you nikkas still up me to


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS+Aug 17 2008, 12:32 AM~11363224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hells yeah bout to get dolled up uffin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

some mofo is prank callin my phone and called my lady to i'm fuckin heated :angry:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 17 2008, 12:44 AM~11363247
> *some mofo is prank callin my phone and called my lady to i'm fuckin heated  :angry:
> *


uh oh you serious ??? what they say niggy?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 17 2008, 12:00 AM~11363284
> *uh oh you serious ??? what they say niggy?
> *


do me a favor and delete the 84 monte for sale topic bro

and their talkiong like their habibs and saying shit about my lady :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

on my way!!! :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

YOU VATOS HAVE A GOOD ONE TODAY HOMIE, AND AGAIN THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT. GO RAIDERS!!


----------



## Aceite (Mar 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 16 2008, 11:34 PM~11363232
> *damn you nikkas still up me to
> *



REMEMBER THE RULE MIJA, PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPENED!


Have a great time at the picnic and bring me a taco! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

STRAYS had a good time at the park today thanks for the invite


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i had a goodtime today!
cant wait for the next :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

HERE ARE SOME PIC'S FROM TODAY


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

SORRY FOR THE SIZE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

any more pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 17 2008, 06:32 PM~11367548
> *any more pics? :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S ALL I GOT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DenaLove (Jan 4, 2008)

BIG UPS TO CASUALS.......LOOKING GOOD RAY! :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

working on uploading some right now and some video...
:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> HERE ARE SOME PIC'S FROM TODAY  ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

*ON BEHALF OF STRICTLY FAMILY AND MILLENIUM C.C. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TODAY TO SPEND THIS WONDERFUL SUNDAY AT THE PARK WITH THE REST OF US!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

> > HERE ARE SOME PIC'S FROM TODAY  ]
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

SuspectS C.C. had a goodtime. Hope to see U guys next week.


----------



## LOUSCPE (Nov 12, 2007)

FROM ALL TRAFFIC MEMBERS WE HAD A GREAT TIME AND HOPE TO DO THIS SOONER. WE HAVE TO KEEP THIS GOING :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Watch this clip closely, when the black Lincoln comes down too hard after gas hopping his airbags inside the car go off!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Big Spike, cruising the seen....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Aug 17 2008, 09:58 PM~11368357
> *fuckin smiley always got somthing to say :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 17 2008, 10:38 PM~11368759
> *Watch this clip closely, when the black caddy come down too hard after gas hopping his airbags inside the car go off!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


you mean the lincoln cuz the caddy dont have air bags inside ya it looks like the lincoln poped the bags


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 17 2008, 09:43 PM~11368804
> *you mean the lincoln  cuz the caddy dont have air bags inside ya  it  looks like the  lincoln  poped  the  bags
> *


Ya that's what I ment.... was thinking lincoln, I guess the caddy in the clip stay on my mine....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 17 2008, 10:43 PM~11368811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry that's it for me... Who else has pic... post them...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

GOOD PICNIC GOOD WEATHER AND GREAT FOOD :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:cheesy: :0 DAMN man, I cant believe I missed all this!!! So is elysian park crackin' every weekend now? :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

It was a great day in the park, it great spending time with family and friends!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 17 2008, 08:55 PM~11368321
> *ON BEHALF OF STRICTLY FAMILY AND MILLENIUM C.C. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TODAY TO SPEND THIS WONDERFUL SUNDAY AT THE PARK WITH THE REST OF US!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks for the great food!!! This was worth the drive from the IE....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

LOOKS FIRME.............


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

CAN'T BEAT A SUNDAY AT THE PARK


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

thought id post it in here too..

i was a bit shy with the camera.. i know folks dont like their face all on youtube and shyt. nextime im bussin the cam out and filming everything! 

thanks for showin the hospitality ric, and the rest of Strictly Family C.C. the food was good too


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks for a good time!!! and like always thanks for the hospitality!!!!


----------



## EL WICKED (Jun 24, 2008)

GRACIA MILLENIUM C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME WITH THE FAMILIA. AND THANKS TO THE VATO FROM MILLENIUM WHO OFFERED US A PLATE :biggrin: CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR ILL BE BRINGING OUT THE 71 MONTE.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL WICKED_@Aug 18 2008, 07:00 AM~11370754
> *GRACIA MILLENIUM C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME WITH THE FAMILIA. AND THANKS TO THE VATO FROM MILLENIUM WHO OFFERED US A PLATE :biggrin:  CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR ILL BE BRINGING OUT THE 71 MONTE.
> *


  
AND GLAD TO MEET THE GUYS FROM STRAYS :biggrin:


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

FIRME ASS PICNIC, BOMB ASS CORONAS :thumbsup: ELYSIAN WAS CRACKIN


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 17 2008, 09:43 PM~11368804
> *you mean the lincoln  cuz the caddy dont have air bags inside ya  it  looks like the  lincoln  poped  the  bags
> *


 :0 i was like damn i aint got no airbags!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Aug 18 2008, 09:21 AM~11371314
> *:0 i was like damn i aint got no airbags!
> *


What's that thing under your shirt.... :0


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 18 2008, 09:22 AM~11371324
> *What's that thing under your shirt.... :0
> *


haha thats my mobile airbag!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Aug 18 2008, 09:25 AM~11371340
> *haha thats my mobile airbag!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

FIRME AS PICNIC,ELYSIAN PARK WAS CRAKEN,SEE YOU NEXT YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ~~~~


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

dammmmit.... looks like i missed out!!! who took the furthest distance trophy??


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Aug 18 2008, 12:09 PM~11372624
> *dammmmit.... looks like i missed out!!!  who took the furthest distance trophy??
> *


majestics got furthest i think.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Aug 18 2008, 11:31 AM~11372803
> *majestics got furthest i think.
> *


VALLEY LIFE C.C. TOOK 1ST CLUB PARTICIPATION

LA'S FINEST C.C. TOOK 2ND

AND MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS TOOK FURTHEST DISTANCE


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

I WANT GIVE STRICTLY FAMILY, AND MILLENIUM FOR THE 
TROPHY THAT WE RECIEVED. BIG THANKS FROM ALL THE 
LA's FINEST CC. MEMBERS. WILL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Aug 18 2008, 11:35 AM~11372838
> * I WANT GIVE  STRICTLY FAMILY, AND MILLENIUM FOR THE
> TROPHY THAT WE RECIEVED.  BIG THANKS  FROM ALL THE
> LA's FINEST CC. MEMBERS.  WILL SEE YOU NEXT YEAR.</span>
> ...





<span style=\'color:blue\'>THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE SEE YAH NEXT YEAR


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Aug 18 2008, 08:14 AM~11370485
> *thanks for a good time!!! and like always thanks for the hospitality!!!!
> *


PINCHE COMELON


----------



## huero65 (Dec 26, 2005)

GRACIAS HOMMY, HOPEFULLY WILL SEE YOU
GUYS AT 3rd PICNIC NEXT MONTH ON THE 21.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by huero65_@Aug 18 2008, 11:40 AM~11372897
> *GRACIAS HOMMY,  HOPEFULLY WILL SEE YOU
> GUYS AT 3rd PICNIC NEXT MONTH ON THE 21.</span>
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>FOR SURE BRO......LOL FLYER HIT MY FACE WHILE I WAS DRIVING DOWN THE FREEWAY ON THE WAY HOME CUZ I HAD THE WINDOWS DOWN...

LIKE IT WAS TELLING ME TO MAKE SURE I BRING IT BACK TO THE PARK

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

*THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT SHOWED UP TO OUR 8TH ANNI. PICNIC HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AT OUR NEXT ONE*


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Aug 18 2008, 01:55 PM~11374258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKED BAD ASS HOMIE BUMPIN THEM OLDIES


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALTERED ONES_@Aug 18 2008, 02:55 PM~11374258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was my favorite cutty there. 

sup S.F.C.C.


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 18 2008, 12:36 PM~11372856
> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE SEE YAH NEXT YEAR
> *


*
* u could count on it


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Aug 18 2008, 04:35 PM~11375191
> [/color] u could count on it
> [/b]



damn, there were more LIL folk than i thought!!

guess i gotta wear me a tee with my name on it!


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 17 2008, 10:34 PM~11368717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i was 15 minutes out when this happened glad to see someone video this looks good ..gracias...  
no i feel my trip is complete... :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

now i will be adding the 250 pics i got in my camera..lol


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

this is a solo post for tommy from strictly family here you go perro..
:0 :biggrin: 















































damn car was doing good ...glad i got a pic the second time you hopped it..


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

NICE FLICKS BRO... THERES MY LINCOLN!! 




> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 18 2008, 08:51 PM~11377760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

some guy flashed me when i was taking pics :biggrin: ??????








:biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice hopping action from this monte..looked good...
























hey paletero man needs some love..tooo... :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice hopping action from this monte..looked good...
























hey paletero man needs some love..tooo... :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

time to eat...there was some good grub..  
































:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

HEY FELLAS THANKS FOR A AWESOME PICNIC AND THANKS TO THE GUY THAT HELPED ME PUT OUT MY LIL FIRE IN MY TRUNK OF MY MONTE....LIKE THEY SAY DRIVE IT TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF QUE NO... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 18 2008, 08:30 PM~11377499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

this was the performer of the day..nice ride built tough..loved it.. :biggrin: 
















oh yeah hopped so high air bags came out crazzy shit right there..
:biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

I SEEN WHEN THOSE BAGS BLEW, THAT SHIT WAS CRAZY!!! :0


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

some more hop pics seems all day everyone was on the switch..
:biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

anyone know is this car single or double just curios hit real good...


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

that guys a rapper shooting a video..i got his cd for free so???havent listened to it yet..???


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

what up Gabe good pictures like usual


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

i know i know paletero and cops????i guess everyone wanted to cruise? :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

???lamborghini????


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

ok i lied only 248 pics :biggrin: 
enjoy i did once again thanks to strictly fam and milenium thanks


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

yo STRICKLY FAMILY & MELLINIUM C.C. THANKS FOR INVITING US, HAD A GOOD TIME, NICE RIDES, GOOD FOOD AND LOTS OF NICE LOOKIN LOW LOW'S.....CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR....


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

HEY GABE NICE PICS, AND I THOUGHT I TOOK A LOT OF PICS, U AINT FUCKIN AROUND.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

i know shit i lost like 5 pounds..lol..good excercise..
good thing there was a buffet table.. :roflmao:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Aug 18 2008, 10:58 PM~11378733
> *yo STRICKLY FAMILY & MELLINIUM C.C. THANKS FOR INVITING US, HAD A GOOD TIME, NICE RIDES, GOOD FOOD AND LOTS OF NICE LOOKIN LOW LOW'S.....CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR....
> 
> 
> ...


right click save thats my bro's car..i missed that action..  :banghead:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

EP1CS CC HAD GOOD TIME HOMIEZ..THANKS


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 18 2008, 09:35 PM~11378379
> *I SEEN WHEN THOSE BAGS BLEW, THAT SHIT WAS CRAZY!!! :0
> *



i saw that shit in my rearr view :0


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

I HAVE A LOT OF PIC BUT I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO UPLOAD THEM, WHO CAN HELP?


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LADY DANNY_85_@Aug 19 2008, 04:49 AM~11380162
> *I HAVE A LOT OF PIC BUT I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO UPLOAD THEM, WHO CAN HELP?
> *


OPEN AN ACCOUNT IN PHOTOBUCKET.COM UPLOAD THEM AND WHEN YOU POST THEM USE THE


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 19 2008, 07:58 AM~11380979
> *OPEN AN ACCOUNT IN PHOTOBUCKET.COM UPLOAD THEM AND WHEN YOU POST THEM USE THE LINK TO POST PICTURES HERE  ;)
> [/b][/quote]
> 
> [color=blue]X2[/color] :cool:*


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 18 2008, 09:40 PM~11378471
> *
> 
> 
> ...




its double


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Aug 18 2008, 09:40 PM~11378471
> *
> 
> 
> ...




its double


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Aug 19 2008, 01:08 AM~11379827
> *i saw that shit in my rearr view  :0
> *


I SEEN IT HAPPEN WHEN I WAS PARKING MY CAR AFTER IT CAUGHT ON FIRE :angry: :0


----------



## bigbodymodelo (Apr 17, 2007)

thats the compa big Papas i see u homie Classified carnal


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SHOULD LOVE TO THE FAMILY AND MILLENIUM ON OUR 8TH ANNUAL ..

ALREADY LOOKING FORWARD TO THE 9TH ANNUAL.. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN...


----------



## 80 olds (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Aug 18 2008, 12:34 PM~11372831
> *VALLEY LIFE C.C. TOOK 1ST CLUB PARTICIPATION
> 
> LA'S FINEST C.C. TOOK 2ND
> ...


JUST A LIL CORRECTION IT WAS MAJESTICS SAN DEIGO THE TOOK FURTHEST DISTANCE... 

THANKS FOR COMING OUT TO SUPPORT...


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

I'LL BE PUTTING UP PICTURES SOON. I JUST HAVEN'T HAD THE TIME. :0


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

THE VID I DID FROM THE PICNIC...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLN9IhyN310


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 20 2008, 11:34 AM~11393982
> *THE VID I DID FROM THE PICNIC...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLN9IhyN310
> *


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

:biggrin: I WATCH THE VIDEO AND IT'S GOOD. I LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 olds_@Aug 20 2008, 09:41 AM~11392957
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SHOULD LOVE TO THE FAMILY AND MILLENIUM ON OUR 8TH ANNUAL ..
> 
> ALREADY LOOKING FORWARD TO THE 9TH ANNUAL.. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE AGAIN...
> *


Thanks to you, Strictly Family and Millenium... We had a great time and there was a cool turn out.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY DANNY_85+Aug 20 2008, 12:32 PM~11394576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR SUPPORTING US  :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 20 2008, 12:34 PM~11393982
> *THE VID I DID FROM THE PICNIC...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLN9IhyN310
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## SHOOTER MCC (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 20 2008, 12:34 PM~11393982
> *THE VID I DID FROM THE PICNIC...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLN9IhyN310
> *


cool video ferny!! pero como que la musica esta bien para dormir que no! :biggrin:


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

:biggrin: 
THIS IS ONE OF MY BABIES


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

COOL VIDEOS AND PICTURES


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks 1983 regal :roflmao:


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks to lady danny 85 for the pics and videos


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

*

YOU WELCOME  *


----------



## 1983REGAL (Aug 7, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LADY DANNY_85_@Aug 20 2008, 02:32 PM~11394576
> *:biggrin: I WATCH THE VIDEO AND IT'S GOOD. I LIKE  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I GET DOWN WITH THE CAMERA :biggrin:


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ferns213_@Aug 22 2008, 01:34 PM~11412919
> *:biggrin:  I GET DOWN WITH THE CAMERA :biggrin:
> *





YS YOU DO


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

AND THATS THAT U USE A REG DIGITAL CAM LOL PPL TRIP OUT WHEN THEY SEE WHAT I MAKE THE MOVIES WITH LOL....


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

I DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO NOTHING AS YOU CAN SEE


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

???? LIKE WHAT????


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

WITH MY VIDEOS AND THEY SUCK I KEPT MOVING :biggrin:


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

I DONT LIKE THEY WAY TINYPIC SHOWS THEM U SHOULD USE YOUTUBE THEY LOOK WAY BETTER


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

REALLY AND THEN I DELETED EVERYTHING


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

AWESOME VIDEOS GIRL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Aug 23 2008, 12:47 AM~11417611
> *AWESOME VIDEOS GIRL!!!! :biggrin:
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

:biggrin: AWW THANKS


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LADY DANNY_85_@Aug 22 2008, 03:30 PM~11413395
> *REALLY AND THEN I DELETED EVERYTHING
> *


try youtube way better


----------



## LADY DANNY_85 (Aug 14, 2007)

I DELETED THEM BUT I STILL HAVE THEN ON PHOTOBUCKET. WILL IT WORK


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

whose ready for vegas i know i cant two more weeks


----------

